# ESP Michael Amott Ninja V



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2007)

I can't stress enough how *badass *this guitar is. Silky smooth neck, the JB in the bridge sounds ferocious and complex. The fretwork, finish, hardware, everything is perfect. Sounds and plays incredible, and looks WAY better in person than in pics. This guitar outclasses any Gibson V I've owned or played, and to be honest I like it more than the Jackson KV2 Blue Ghost Flames I used to own - just prefer the way it sounds and feels. The sperzels and tone pros are a nice touch as well.

I highly recommend this guitar to anyone looking for an incredibly well made 6'er that shreds and sounds huge. ESP keeps on impressing me. This is worth every penny and more.

PS: I bought this to record some leads on our album, as all my current 7s sound awesome but I wouldn't say sound "warm" (they're all alder/maple/etc). This one is all mahogany.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 22, 2007)

Dude you've had it for how many days and NO PICS!!?!?!?!? WTF


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Dude you've had it for how many days and NO PICS!!?!?!?!? WTF


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 23, 2007)

oooh pix <333

I should buy a guitar with duncans on it just so I can peel off the little thingies, my only new guitar had EMGs and they don't have them :/


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah the pickguard has it too. It's very hard not to peel the plastic off, very tempting!


----------



## ScareRaven (Feb 23, 2007)

Great six-string! One of my favourites. I love it's features, but I may go for the new Ibanez Xiphos when it comes out in April. I've been lacking 2 frets all of my life and it's about time that I get a decent guitar to work with. However, this is definitely a guitar that I would love to save up for.  Many of the solos on the upcoming Behemoth album have been done with the ESP Ninja. I was going to start up a thread for the Ninja a while back, but I new I'd see one sooner or later.
Great pictures, by the way!
I'll have to see if anyone's started up a thread for the Xiphos yet. It's definitely a beauty and people might have fun comparing it to the Jackson Warrior and B.C. Rich Stealth.  
 Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 23, 2007)

I was planning to get one of these about six months ago but, as with pretty much every ESP guitar I've ever liked, I just can't justify paying retail for them. It's as if they make a great guitar, pick a price range for it and then instantly add 30% to the sticker price. Of course, it's probably just Aussie prices, but $3499 for the LTD and $10000 for the ESP Custom? Not a chance.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2007)

ScareRaven said:


> Great six-string! One of my favourites. I love it's features, but I may go for the new Ibanez Xiphos when it comes out in April. I've been lacking 2 frets all of my life and it's about time that I get a decent guitar to work with. However, this is definitely a guitar that I would love to save up for.  Many of the solos on the upcoming Behemoth album have been done with the ESP Ninja. I was going to start up a thread for the Ninja a while back, but I new I'd see one sooner or later.
> Great pictures, by the way!
> I'll have to see if anyone's started up a thread for the Xiphos yet. It's definitely a beauty and people might have fun comparing it to the Jackson Warrior and B.C. Rich Stealth.
> Thanks for sharing this!



Cool, did not know that! It is a glorious guitar. The Xiphos looks cool too, but I love the sperzels/tone pros bridge...sounds and feels great, and I don't care for whammy tricks.



DDDorian said:


> I was planning to get one of these about six months ago but, as with pretty much every ESP guitar I've ever liked, I just can't justify paying retail for them. It's as if they make a great guitar, pick a price range for it and then instantly add 30% to the sticker price. Of course, it's probably just Aussie prices, but $3499 for the LTD and $10000 for the ESP Custom? Not a chance.



It is expensive but I swear it is worth it!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 23, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah the pickguard has it too. It's very hard not to peel the plastic off, very tempting!



so why not pull it off?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2007)

because im trying to keep it as mint as possible in case i return it (who knows?). i baby all of my guitars.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

this looks WAY cooler than the Gibson V's...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> this looks WAY cooler than the Gibson V's...



Yeah and IMO it plays, sounds and feels way better too. I've never felt a smoother painted neck in my life. It also has CRAZY sustain and roar. It is sick. ESP really has their shit together these days. I promptly threw on some Elixirs and tuned it down 2 steps and it sounds unreal. I can't wait to hear this on our CD.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 23, 2007)

I fuckin' hate you Zim


----------



## Loserchief (Feb 23, 2007)

Arrrgh! I've been gasing for that guitar since i first saw Amott use it . Just rub it in 
The ones i played were so badass i can't even describe it.ö
Last time i saw Arch Enemy Michael had a white one with the same chrom pickguard. That thing looked even more classy than the black one.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok Nick, we all know you. You've put down a down payment to get it in your hands, then you're going to record your leads and send it back. Like you seem to do with every 6 you get. Not that that's a bad thing though, I'd be doing the same myself if we had 30 day return policies here.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 23, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> the JB in the bridge sounds ferocious and complex..



So you like a JB in mahogany now?


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah the pickguard has it too. It's very hard not to peel the plastic off, very tempting!



 But that'd lower the resale value!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice! Is it the ESP or LTD?


----------



## budda (Feb 23, 2007)

ESP. why would he buy the cheap one? lol

looks good. gibson V's arent really comparable to jacksons etc imo, just because the body and the necks will never be the same. once i saw amott's sig i was like "but its a V! bastard", but ah well. lookin' good, zim!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Ok Nick, we all know you. You've put down a down payment to get it in your hands, then you're going to record your leads and send it back. Like you seem to do with every 6 you get. Not that that's a bad thing though, I'd be doing the same myself if we had 30 day return policies here.



Well I thought I was going to do that with my ESP SC-607B but I ended up loving it so much, when the 45 days were coming near, I was like "well I paid way too much for this, but no way" and now it's a keeper. You're right though, I may send it back, but if I do, it'll be because I can't afford to keep it - in which case I will definitely buy it again in the future. This is just my favorite 6-string since the Parker Fly Deluxe I had a year ago or so.



playstopause said:


> So you like a JB in mahogany now?



You have to go on past experiences. I've had quite a few JBs in mahogany guitars and it didn't yield very good results. I've had more success with the JB in alder. In this it sounds great, what can I say? Maybe it's because I'm using Elixir NanoWeb which are bright and also are relatively light gauges.



Chris said:


> But that'd lower the resale value!



Hah  I almost never sell things that I buy new, I usually love it too much for it to be worth taking a big loss.



budda said:


> ESP. why would he buy the cheap one? lol



No it _is _the LTD. It's awesome. It's identical to the ESP version on paper. The ESP version has a bone nut, that's about it. The LTD 600 series stuff is just tremendous, like the SC607B I also have.


----------



## grimmchaos (Feb 23, 2007)

That is pretty sweet looking. Nice fiddle Nick!


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Feb 23, 2007)

budda said:


> ESP. why would he buy the cheap one? lol


 
truss rod cover says ninja-600, that right there tells you its ltd.

still looks awesome though. congrats!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2007)

It's hardly cheap either, the guitar was $979.99 and after having it for a week or so now I can say it's worth that and more. I can't think of one thing I don't love about it. ESP definitely does not skimp out at all on the these, I can't speak for the lower end models though. The only thing that's odd is there's two volumes but no tones. I don't mind but it's just kind of strange.


----------



## Loserchief (Feb 23, 2007)

Well it's Amott's guitar design. He probably is like me and doesn't like tonepots.
I'd shit my pant if the ever realsed the white version like i saw him using.
Could we close this thread, i'm getting major GAS pain.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah the white one is cool too. I like it as is though, the mirror pickguard thing looks awesome with it. It wouldn't be too difficult to refinish white though if need be.

I make _you_ jealous? Well right back at you, you have 2 guitars I'd freakin kill for  I actually haven't been selling many guitars lately, I've been keeping quite a few around. Main reason being I am not broke so I haven't needed to.


----------

